# Biofeedback



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I have not had this done personally, but please post here if you have used this or any pertinent links you may find. I will also look for information on this as well.Yahoo about Biofeedback http://health.yahoo.com/health/Alternative...es/Biofeedback/ ------------------ http://www.ibshealth.com/ www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

